# Ignition conversion?



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

I hope this is the correct forum for this.

I would like to convert my 1968 GTO to electronic ignition.....what sytem do you guys use or what can you recommend? What will work best?

Petronix system? Acdelco d3968a system? The acdelco sys5em costs near,y 200bucks.......ouch.....

Please give indicate some info and experiences....thanks.


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

I think most just go with an HEI. Some feel that the DUI brand HEI is the best out there. But, they're over $300.

Pertronix is a little cheaper.

There are cheap Chinese models for less than $50. Most say these are junk. Some have said that they work OK, if you upgrade to a good quality module.

Some say it's best to go with a good GM HEI, & put good parts in it.

A dist guy on PY says that most everything is junk unless you buy one from him that he has worked his magic on. And, he says that all the modules sold today are junk. He says that the old GM "990" modules are the only ones that are any good. 

Lots of guys will settle for nothing less than a complete MSD system, with the box. 

Some use a Pertronix 3 upgrade to a points type dist. Some have had good luck with these. Some have had 'em quit in traffic.

I'm using a GM HEI with the MSD rev limiter module, DUI cap/coil/rotor, with a positive advance stop screw. Works good so far.

MANY say that the factory points system is the most reliable ignition system out there. I raced 'em for many years, without problems. Just ran all Accel parts, and changed points occasionally. They will seldom ever just quit. They will usually give you a warning when they need new points or an adjustment.


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Wow...thanks.....thats great info. Maybe I`ll just keep the origianl setup for now......


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Well said by BigD,..the GM HEI are good, a lot of guys do use Petronix on a points distributor. The module only is a switch, it changes the points which is a mechanical switch to the module which is a magnetic switch.

HEI is a tad improvement of the system. Petronix module is about $120 somewhere in there and an ez change from points, the weak point on points is usually the cheaply made condensers.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Points vs HEI won’t make a real difference,....Google this hot rod article.....ignition vs points shootout,...you can read all that and everybody tells you how one system is better than the other.....

But just look at the Dyno sheet....they are all so close it does not matter. At 5200 RPM where torque and HO cross....points beats the HEI and Performance HEI by 3 ft lbs of torque.

The dyno don’t lie. With the module you don’t have to set the Dwell occasionally, like every 15,000 miles. But the modules can quit on you. But I have seen many guys run them for years on end no problem. They are all OK, just stay away from the cheapest junk.

I have taken these condensers apart and the y are a couple of rolls of tinfoil paper. And they fail, so if you stay with points you may want to order a condenser from the Distributor Doctor in England. For all the British classics those old condensers were failing, so he had a manufacturer make some like the originals with 3 feet of copper windings inside.

I have put them right in a Pontiac distributor,...I even sent one to Lars and he told me he is running it in his corvette. It is just supposed to dampen the surge from the coil, and the windings would seem to be able to do that better. I don’t have any empirical evidence for this,mao if you try it you will just have to see. It is not originally made for a Pontiac or GM distributor.

I sometimes use points, now am using a petronix module and it does good. Points feel good too they drive real snappy.

The Distributor Doctor in England has a web page and sells those condensers for about $16 bucks. You might want to try that if you stay with points, open up one of those $10 condensers and you will see what I mean, and a bad condenser can break you down.

That said many last for years......Just don’t get stuff cause it is going to make your car faster, it won’t and modules have zero to do with timing.

I can’t tell you how many guys think if they put a Petronix module in that takes care of timing..:nerd::nerd::nerd:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What Lemans Guy said is dead on. I've even spoken with Lars Grimsrud on this topic, and he agrees. No power is gained with HEI.....only supposed ease of maintenance. Have been running stock points distributors in all my GTO's for the past 40 years for 100's of thousands of miles. Have had zero failures. Have seen many, many failures with HEI systems. Since I like reliability, I keep my ignition systems OEM with points. Really not that big of a deal to replace them every 15,000 miles, and I like performing tune-up work anyway. I do use NOS AC Delco made in USA points and condensers, though, sourced off the internet and swap meets. Do NOT use the 'uniset' where the condenser is screwed into the points. I have seen several of these fail, though not at the rate of Pertronix or other HEI systems.


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

geeteeohguy said:


> What Lemans Guy said is dead on. I've even spoken with Lars Grimsrud on this topic, and he agrees. No power is gained with HEI.....only supposed ease of maintenance. Have been running stock points distributors in all my GTO's for the past 40 years for 100's of thousands of miles. Have had zero failures. Have seen many, many failures with HEI systems. Since I like reliability, I keep my ignition systems OEM with points. Really not that big of a deal to replace them every 15,000 miles, and I like performing tune-up work anyway. I do use NOS AC Delco made in USA points and condensers, though, sourced off the internet and swap meets. Do NOT use the 'uniset' where the condenser is screwed into the points. I have seen several of these fail, though not at the rate of Pertronix or other HEI systems.


I wish I had spoken to Lars and others before being fooled by the Pertronix & MSD collateral. I bought the Pertronix II and had it installed for less than 6 months after the first failed and left me stranded. Have had the second installed about 6 months and am afraid of being left stranded again.

For what it is worth, I had a GM HEI fail in my 56' Bel Air. Equally frustrating....

I will most likely revert to the stock setup in the GTO.


----------



## 11th Indian (Feb 15, 2018)

Going against the grain here…….

This is my 11th Pontiac (actually 13th counting corporate Pontiacs)

I ran breaker points in the past as almost every Pontiac I had came with them from the factory. They seeming fine while I was able to get good parts and avoid the cheap “uniset” replacements. I was amazed at how well points worked…. When I switched to electric ignition (HEI) I noticed a definite difference. NOT wide open power but just daily drivability. My car seemed to start quicker and run smoother when cold, took less throttle without coming close to stalling (Manual cars) and it started quicker when hot. Seemed to have better throttle response. 

I decided to go with HEI because I could no longer find parts. The Neihoff caps and rotors and Standard points just evaporated from parts stores near me, replaced with the nameless white box.

Its not 1977 anymore, and the failures due to overheating modules and coils in the cap are few and far between. I am running a Pertronix D2100 in my current GTO and its been a simple process to install and runs better then the points ignition. I don’t want to tinker with points when what I believe is a better alternative is available. 

Lastly, I don’t have anything installed for me, I do it myself and follow directions so I know its done right. (cant say enough about the importance of a correct installation) To each his own....


----------

